# KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?



## drzero (22. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Leute,

plane gerade meine Filteranlage. Diese soll aus 2 BA's und einem Skimmer bestehen. Nun bin ich bei der Materialwahl der Verbindungsrohre angelangt. Wollte eigentlich das ganze mit 110er KG Rohre bauen. Nun stell ich mir aber die Frage ob diese tauglich sind für dieses Vorhaben? Grund meiner Bedenken sind evtl. Undichtigkeiten die durch den Druck entstehen können. Die BA's liegen in 2,5m Tiefe. Von dort aus sollen die KG Rohre das Wasser in eine Vorkammer transportieren. Diese Kammer befindet sich auf +0,1m bis -1m Tiefe. Die KG Rohre stehen somit immer voll unter Wasser und auch etwas Druck dürften sie erfahren. 
Sind diese Rohre nun tauglich oder soll ich eher die teueren PVC Rohre nehmen?

Danke im Voraus für eure Tipps bzw. Erfahrungen.

Gruss


----------



## koifischfan (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Du kannst problemlos und ohne Bedenken KG oder HT verlegen.
An Stellen, wo eine Verbindung durch Kleben notwendig ist, kommt nur KG in Frage. Weitergehen kannst du dannn wieder mit HT, Je nach Vorliebe. Auch einen Mischverlegung ist möglich.

Da es KG nur bis Minimum DN 100 gibt, müßtest du bei kleineren Durchmessern auf das graue PVC-Rohr zurückgreifen. Benutzt du übliche HT-Maße, kannst du nach dem Flansch und einem eingeklebten Stück PVC sofort mit billigem HT weitermachen.


----------



## tolldiving (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Hi drzero,

HT-Rohre werden bestimmungsgemäß nicht im Erdreich verlegt. Mach das auf gar keinen Fall !!!

Lediglich KG (orange), KG2000 (grün), PVC (grau) und PE (schwarz) sind für diesen Verwendungszweck geeignet.

Bedenke auch bei der Auswahl der o.g. Rohrtypen, womit der Teich ausgekleidet werden soll.
schließlich möchtest Du ja die BA's, Skimmer, Ein- und Abläufe wasserdicht in das System einbinden.

Bei Auskleidung mit PE-Folie ist ein BA bzw. die Rohrenden aus PE vorteilhaft, da eine saubere Verbindung zur Folie geschweißt wird.

Bei handelsüblicher Teichfolie (PVC, EPDM) erreichst Du die Abdichtung mit Folienflanschen.




EINBAUANLEITUNG FÜR FOLIENFLANSCHE UND BODENABLÄUFE

Rohr wird in Bodenablauf geschoben,
Außendurchmesser Rohr = 110 mm

1. Halten Sie den losen Ring des Flansches auf die Folie, um die Löcher zu markieren.
2. Durchstechen Sie die Folie mit einem spitzen Stahlstift o.ä..
3. Tragen Sie auf 2 x 6 mm breiten Flächen Abdichtungsmittel ( wir empfehlen Kraftkleber ) um die Bohrlöcher auf. Tun Sie dies auf beiden Seiten des losen Flanschenringes.
4. Halten Sie nun den Flanschenring an die Folie. Achten Sie darauf, daß die Löcher des Flansches mit den Löchern in der Folie übereinstimmen.
5. Stecken Sie nun die Schrauben in die Löcher und ziehen Sie diese an. Achten Sie darauf, daß Sie die Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehen.
6. Schneiden Sie nun das Durchführloch mit einem scharfen Messser in die Folie.
7. Beseitigen Sie das überschüssige Abdichtungsmittel mit einem Tuch.


----------



## koifischfan (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*



> HT-Rohre werden bestimmungsgemäß nicht im Erdreich verlegt. Mach das auf gar keinen Fall !!!


Kannst du das auch begründen?


----------



## drzero (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Der Teich soll mit 1,15 EPDM Folie ausgekleidet werden. Anschluss der Rohre über Flansch-Folienverbindung. Das mit den KG Rohren hört sich gut an. Wenn man die Preise der PVC Rohre sieht


----------



## tolldiving (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch begründen?



Willst Du haben, ne DIN Norm, wissenschaftliche Materialanalyse oder reicht Dir die Aussage eines Bauingenieurs/Teichbauers ?

Hast Du denn die unterirdische Verrohrung an Deinem Teich, falls vorhanden, mit HT-Rohr verlegt ?

Gruß,
rudi


----------



## koifischfan (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Mich persönlich würden alle Antworten interessieren. Hast du auch eine Kurzform für das Forum?


----------



## willi1954 (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würden alle Antworten interessieren. Hast du auch eine Kurzform für das Forum?



vielleicht reicht das

grüsse

willi


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Hallo,
für diese schon öfter diskutierte Frage sind zwei Dinge zu unterscheiden:
verträgt das Rohr eine Belastung von außen (das ist der Unterschied von HT zu KG!)?
Ist der Aufbau druckfest gegen einen Wasserdruck von innen?
Im letzteren Fall dürfte man weder KG noch HT nehmen, da die Muffenverbindungen sich auseinanderziehen können.
Es liegt daher im Ermessen des Erbauers, seine Verrohrung des BA vorzunehmen.
Ich würde auf KG statt HT gehen (rein preislich ist KG zudem eher günstiger). Dazu reicht eigentlich ein einfacher "Drucktest" quer auf ein Rohr... .
Bei einer "freien" Verlegung von HT/KG würde ich dann dafür Sorge tragen, dass der Wasserdruck meine Rohre nicht auseinander ziehen kann (ich bin da leidgeprüft ... ).


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Die Ausführungen von Rudi kann man so als vollkommen richtig bezeichnen. 

Als einfache Erklärung 
KG ~ Kanal Grundrohr (Unter der Erde, hohe Belastungen durch Äußeren Druck, nicht UV beständig)
HT ~ Hohe Temperatur (Über der Erde, auch für hohe Temperaturen, besser UV beständig)

Wichtig bei der Verlegung von KG Rohr vom BA - gut "einsanden".
Es ergeben sich durch die unterschiedlichen Temperaturen Längenausdehnungen, die durch die Verbindungen ausgeglichen werden.
Sind die Rohre fest eingegossen, knackt es irgendwann.


----------



## koifischfan (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Aus den genannten Angaben kann ich nicht erkennen, was gegen HT spricht. In meinen Augen kann HT das, was auch KG kann. So sehen es auch die angesprochenen Rohrleger.


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Für jedes Rohr gibt es einen vom Hersteller definierten Anwendungsbereich.
Die HT Rohre halten weniger mechanische Belastung aus und sind für die Verlegung im Boden nicht gut geeignet.
Es sei aber jedem freigestellt das selber mal auszuprobieren. Einfach mal auf die beiden Rohre draufstellen, um die Belastung zu simulieren.


----------



## koifischfan (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Draufstellen ist kein Vergleich. In der Erde kann das Rohr nicht oval werden.
Wie siehst du das mit dem gelben Drainagerohr? Es ist noch weicher und liegt ebenfalls in der Erde. Falscher Verwendungszweck?


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: KG Rohre tauglich für Schwerkraft?*

Hallo 
@ Koifischfan
Eigentlich hast Du recht , ich bin auch Rohrdesigner  , man kann schon,  wenn man nach der normalen Verlegung (wofür die Rohre eigentlich gedacht sind ! Abwasser ! geht .
 Hier läuft Wasser eigentlich nur durch , bei einen "Teichsystem" , zum Beispiel ein Schwerkraftfilteranschluss bleibt ja  Wasser immer im Rohr "stehen" ! Das ist im ersten Moment auch nicht weiter tragisch ,das macht es bei einer Verstopfung im Abwasserrohr auch und es geht nichts kapput
-------Aber
Im Winter "steht" in den Rohren halt auch Wasser , und hier kommt es bei Frost zur Eisbildung !! Ich meine zum Bsp das Stück  das zum Skimmer geht ,was nicht frostfrei liegt ! Ein KG-Rohr hat gegenüber dem HT-Rohr ein Vorteil , und zwar ist es DRUCKSTABILER ! gegenüber  Eis . Eigentlich ist es druckstabiler damit es in der Erde  bei Belastung nicht eingedrückt wird ! 
Bei noch höherer Druckbelastung wird im Erdreich dann KG 2000 genommen !
Hast Du die Rohre aber so gebaut , das Du sie im Winter entleeren kannst , kann man auch HT-Rohre im Erdreich verlegen !
Was aber preislich keinen Sinn macht !
Vielleicht ist das die Antwort auf Deine Frage ?
LG Andre
Hab jetzt erst das Zischenposting gesehen, Drainagerohr ist vom Aufbau anders, Die Riffelstege geben dem Rohr extrem viel Stabilität !


----------

